# introduction of a lurker



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

just a note to say hello!

long time lurker, just lured out of the shadows. you guys are SSSSOOOOO insanely creative that i am jealous and humbled and just want to bask in your glow. hopefully i can also pick up some pointers. 

notes on me:
live in cascadia (the coast of washington/oregon)
haunting as long as i can remember
first wound building around 1980 (do jaycees still do haunted houses?)
lived in this house eight years, no TOTs. sucks. i decorate anyway. screw em.
last year's costume: evil dead riding hood
this year's costume: angel of death
this year's big prop addition: pepper's ghost (outdoor)


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome, and good for you, decorating even though they don't come! I might put out fliers this year myself (if it all comes together by then). Only had about 20 last year.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks, all! funny how many of the first responders are also my favorites whom i have been following from the dark. 

yeah, having no TOTs is a major annoyance to me. apparently this is one of those towns where TOT was actually illegal after all of the "check your candy" silliness of the 1980s. now it is legal again, but they have a weird ritualized Chamber of Commerce sanctioned daytime thing. whatever. it just means i can do whatever i want and not worry about it. : ) i have considered an ad in the local paper. we shall see i i have the money left over. fat chance, right?

again, thanks for the warm welcome. this forum is so fantastic. i keep looking for flame trolls, but i guess they would just fit in here so they don't even bother.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We'd love to see some pics of your props. Good luck with the Pepper's Ghost.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think I am able to upload images until I am proven worthy. But I promise to do so when I can.

As a pumpkin addict, I make a LOT of different types of JOLs, and my haunt/display is based around those. Mostly an old school "Trick R Treat" kind of vibe. I'm always looking for new ways to make pumpkins, so I have the Spyder thread of foam pumpkins bookmarked for after I finish the 5 Stolloween style ones I have laying around right now. Then there is that Pepper's Ghost to worry about. 

My house turns 100 years old this year, so I am hoping to do it up right in celebration! Thanks again for all the encouragement!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Pensivepumpkin! Glad to have you. Sounds like you might have some experience yourself. We'd like to see your peppers ghost prop in action. Good luck!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

experience, yes. expertise, no. it amuses me that my friends and family think i have skills- they should see you guys! i am totally here to learn.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome .....the only way I can learn is by doing over time you get better and better I started with store boughten masks and 2x4's nailed together and a cloak then every year I challenge my self more and more ......good luck to ya !!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to HauntForum...looking forward to seeing your Pepper's Ghost progress. Enjoy the forum!
-Scott


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Greetings from another person with a house with squeaky floorboards! Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;
WELCOME TO HAUNT FORUM! And&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I'm so late in welcoming you. I too, am a lurker. As many on the forum can tell you, I often mix up lurking and stalking. Then the nice men in blue explain it to me again, and Jaybo takes out another restraining order, oh, never mind that. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, goodness do I love lurkers. Generally my favorite people.


----------

